# Just bought a new camera. Nikon D200



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cant wait to have something decent to photograph now!!

Nikon D200
Nikon 18-200 AFS
Nikon 35-70
Tamron 70-300
HUGE sturdy tripod

:thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done fella, though i'm pretty puzzled by your lens choices.
Where did you buy it all?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Indeed, Nathan, you've covered your focal length three times over!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mate, superb camera, but take two of the lenses back while you still can. If i were you i'd keep the 18-200 as a walkaround holiday type lens and take the other two back and change it for this:

http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/ViewPr...mm F2.8 EX DC MACRO&CAT_CODE=2&SUBCAT_CODE=38

It will give fantastically sharp images and is f2.8 through the range and it has a 1:3 macro function for your close ups of beading and swirls etc.

P.S. do you know that there is a 1.5x crop factor on the d200 so your 18-200 is actually 27-300!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

the other lenses were included at the price and will be on ebay in the morning along with my old camera.

and yes i know all about the 1.5x mark up

Im also getting a 10-20mm wide angle and a 2000mm lense for spying of 'birds' 


(the last sentance may contain lies)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Christ its bulky!


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> the other lenses were included at the price and will be on ebay in the morning along with my old camera.
> 
> and yes i know all about the 1.5x mark up
> 
> ...


Must be the Sigma 10-20, Purchased one in July, really nice piece of Kit.

Rob.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

got any sample pics from that lense? what body are you using aswell?


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> got any sample pics from that lens? what body are you using aswell?


I will have a sort through and see what i have.

On a D70s Body at the mo.

Rob.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok .. just bought this..

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/355/cat/23

good reviews (better than the sigma lense someone mentioned above) and a nice fast indoor lense.. so this will stay on the camera when im detailing.

Thinking of selling the Nikon 18-200 as its double the price of the tamron 18-250 which according to reviews give equal image quality at the slight expense of speed at the long end but also i will get a bit more f/length than the nikon...

also bearing in mind im coming from a fuji s9500.. the image quality of either lense will be a huge improvement!

Hanging onto the 35-70 as that also have great reviews as a portrait lens

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/121/cat/13

... that.. and it doesnt fetch much on ebay so may aswell keep it.

The 70-300.. again doesnt fetch much on ebay.. £60 if im lucky... so again,, probably keep but wont ever use much i doubt.

Also just bought an 8gb mem card and have a couple of spare batteries in the post to me..

.. so pretty much all set... oh just need a bag now.. oh and learn how to use it properly. Took it with me today and got a bit confused at one point... but think the photos came out 'ok' .. just not as good as they 'could' have with a bit of practice.

anyway im rambling now..


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet DSLR!!!

Interesting guide to the D200, i enjoyed it  still odnt know all the functions mind 

http://www.bythom.com/d200guide.htm

Did ya get the lens filters too m8? can save u some ££ later on


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

not sure about filters yet.

what do you suggest?

got to read up on them.. but no doubt will have a fliter of some kind on each lense.


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Well for each lens i bought its own filter.

This is what i got:
clicky

Just screws on the end of your lens, fairly cheap in comparison to the rest of the kit


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

A polarizer filter makes the sky look a deeper 
shade of blue,you could try a uv /skylight filter, 
they also act as protectors for your lens
I've been experimenting lately by putting the 
skylight /uv filter on top of the polarizer for 
different effects.

Maz x


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops forgot to mention the lowpro slingshot bags are good
I've got the 200 and it hold a lot of gear,gets a bit heavy 
after a while though so being more selective which lens I 
take with me when going on a long hike, some good prices 
if you shop around.

Maz x


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Maz said:


> Oops forgot to mention the lowpro slingshot bags are good
> I've got the 200 and it hold a lot of gear,gets a bit heavy
> after a while though so being more selective which lens I
> take with me when going on a long hike, some good prices
> ...


ha.. funny you should mention that.. i bought one last night. £51 delivered.

Im all sorted now.

the 18-200 nikon went and i have the 18-250 tamron instead. my 17-50 tamron also arrived this morning.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Maz said:


> A polarizer filter makes the sky look a deeper
> shade of blue


In addition to this, it also enhances cloud detail, controls reflections in glass, reflections in the surface of water and can also help control the level 
of contrast on car bodywork. 
The penalty is usually -2EV.
Still by far the most valuable filter in your kit. 
Buy the most expensive Polarizer you can afford - B+W or Heliopan make the best screw-in filters, mounted in Brass rings.
BTW, stacking virtually colourless filters such as UV or Skylight on top of a polariser should have no effect at all, except to increase he chances of flare and diminish detail.


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> In addition to this, it also enhances cloud detail, controls reflections in glass, reflections in the surface of water and can also help control the level
> of contrast on car bodywork.
> The penalty is usually -2EV.
> Still by far the most valuable filter in your kit.
> ...


Re stacking the filters a friend has a Nikon D80 she reckons she sometimes adds them to get the effect she wants in pictures.
Thanks for that bit of info 190 Evoluzione, can stop experimenting then

Maz x


----------

